# [Official] MediCat VHD - A USB Bootable Windows 11 Virtual Harddisk for PC Repair



## Jayro (Jan 25, 2021)

v21.06 (Built upon *Windows 11 Dev Build v21996.1*)
A USB Bootable Windows 11 Virtual Harddisk for PC Repair


*Screenshots:*
  ​

*C**opy the MAGNET Link to download.*

*Magnet link:*


```
magnet:?xt=urn:btih:7186B83D09DEA33AECAD2C422EFAC31E37B7048B
```
​



 

Instructions are included with the download.​


----------



## Reload500 (Jan 25, 2021)

Awesome Job!! Thanks!


----------



## zeromant (Jan 25, 2021)

Oh nice, going to test this with my e2b/ag1fm stick and a separate one with Ventoy :3 :3 

Thank you for this... this is quite handy for technicians like myself


----------



## Jayro (Jan 25, 2021)

This can be added to MediCat USB v21.01 (coming soon, today) by extracting the .VHD file to the VHD folder on the MediCat USB, as long as you have a 64GB stick with 20GB of free space. Boots in BIOS and UEFI modes.

Otherwise, I stripped down Ventoy so much that on a newly-made Ventoy drive, the VHD autoboots, and you don't even se a menu. 




zeromant said:


> Oh nice, going to test this with my e2b/ag1fm stick and a separate one with Ventoy :3 :3
> 
> Thank you for this... this is quite handy for technicians like myself


That's what I'm here for, to lay the ground work for Techs like us to build upon.


----------



## zeromant (Jan 25, 2021)

Jayro said:


> This can be added to MediCat USB v21.01 (coming soon, today) by extracting the .VHD file to the VHD folder on the MediCat USB, as long as you have a 64GB stick with 20GB of free space. Boots in BIOS and UEFI modes.
> 
> Otherwise, I stripped down Ventoy so much that on a newly-made Ventoy drive, the VHD autoboots, and you don't even se a menu.



My medicat/ventoy usb is a 64gb stick and it still have plenty space left to be filled. My other stick is a 128gb stick, it does have a mix between e2b with ag1fm with ventoy (older version) just in case.


----------



## b1gj4v (Jan 25, 2021)

Awesome - thank you. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## user4 (Jan 26, 2021)

*Jayro* can you please check the size of the uploaded MediCat VHD 20H2 files?! There must be a mistake. Because my BitTorrent clients (BitComet, qBitTorrent) say that the total size of the files belonging to your Magnet link
magnet:?xt=urn:btih:39B66D6FB66C6011825B4BF137934D5B542EF3DD
 is only 10.08 GiB, not 20.0 GiB.


----------



## Jayro (Jan 26, 2021)

user4 said:


> *Jayro* can you please check the size of the uploaded MediCat VHD 20H2 files?! There must be a mistake. Because my BitTorrent clients (BitComet, qBitTorrent) say that the total size of the files belonging to your Magnet link
> magnet:?xt=urn:btih:39B66D6FB66C6011825B4BF137934D5B542EF3DD
> is only 10.08 GiB, not 20.0 GiB.


It's 10GB compressed, but 20GB once extracted.


----------



## user4 (Jan 26, 2021)

Jayro, thank you for the information.


----------



## Jayro (Jan 26, 2021)

user4 said:


> Jayro, thank you for the information.


It's pretty good compression too, considering I set 7-zip to use "Faster" compression, instead of Ultra. I think using Ultra is what causes my archives to sometimes get corrupted, so I've been using the faster methods instead.


----------



## mikelbc (Jan 26, 2021)

Thanks Jayro! what a good job, I'm going to try it right now


----------



## momosala (Jan 26, 2021)

Please, where is the magnet link ?


----------



## titou43 (Jan 26, 2021)

momosala said:


> Please, where is the magnet link ?



In the post 1 under Magnet Link :

*Copy the MAGNET Link to download.*

*Magnet link:*

Code:
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## momosala (Jan 26, 2021)

The code is :
magnet:?xt=urn:btih:39B66D6FB66C6011825B4BF137934D5B542EF3DD
What can I do with it ?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



titou43 said:


> In the post 1 under Magnet Link :
> 
> *Copy the MAGNET Link to download.*
> 
> ...


________________________
Thank you, but ...
The code is :
magnet:?xt=urn:btih:39B66D6FB66C6011825B4BF137934D5B542EF3DD
What can I do with it ?


----------



## Jayro (Jan 26, 2021)

momosala said:


> The code is :
> magnet:?xt=urn:btih:39B66D6FB66C6011825B4BF137934D5B542EF3DD
> What can I do with it ?


You paste it into your torrent client, and it starts the download.


----------



## momosala (Jan 26, 2021)

Jayro said:


> You paste it into your torrent client, and it starts the download.


Thank you. All is right.


----------



## Jayro (Jan 26, 2021)

momosala said:


> Thank you. All is right.


Glad to hear it mate.


----------



## momosala (Jan 26, 2021)

Please JAYRO :
If we want to add MEDICAT_VHD to MEDICAT_USB, can you tell us if we should extract in the VHD folder (at the root of Medicat_USB) : 
    - The file [UEFI]_MediCat_VHD_&_DW.vhd (from Medicat_VHD) 
    or
    - The 3 files contained in [UEFI]_MediCat_VHD_&_DW.vhd, i.e. :
              -- 0.EFI System Partition.img
              -- 1.Microsoft Reserved Partition.img
            -- 2.Main Data Partition.img
 Thank you for your response.


----------



## Jayro (Jan 26, 2021)

momosala said:


> Please JAYRO :
> If we want to add MEDICAT_VHD to MEDICAT_USB, can you tell us if we should extract in the VHD folder (at the root of Medicat_USB) :
> - The file [UEFI]_MediCat_VHD_&_DW.vhd (from Medicat_VHD)
> or
> ...


The [UEFI]_MediCat_VHD_&_DW.vhd is what you put in the VHD folder on the USB drive.

Don't extract anything else, or you will break the Ventoy menus.


----------



## momosala (Jan 26, 2021)

Jayro said:


> The [UEFI]_MediCat_VHD_&_DW.vhd is what you put in the VHD folder on the USB drive.
> 
> Don't extract anything else, or you will break the Ventoy menus.


___________
Thank you


----------



## bluesonny (Jan 27, 2021)

Hi Jayro!
Thanks for this great gift dude, where can I donate you? your work is priceless dude! Its more better that "old" HirensBoot which medicat could be the true and real successor to hirens.

Question:

I have ventoy last version and Im trying to include this tool into my ventoy usb 128 gb usb drive, along with
win 10 ltsc
win 7 usb 3.0 version drives support (not the old win 7without usb3)
Strelect
Win8
Acronis
And last place: Medicat with last version as first time I try to include it next with these isos. Could it be any problem if I use imageusb tool, create an image for medicat and I do drag and drop action for ventoy premade usb drive? Do I need do something different or it will fail to boot?

As I said thank you! God bless you


----------



## Jayro (Jan 27, 2021)

bluesonny said:


> Hi Jayro!
> Thanks for this great gift dude, where can I donate you? your work is priceless dude! Its more better that "old" HirensBoot which medicat could be the true and real successor to hirens.
> 
> Question:
> ...


You should open VHD Manager (In the PortableApps folder) and create a new 28GB VHD file, mount it, and use Ventoy2Disk to make it Ventoy bootable. Then format it as NTFS and drop the MediCat USB files onto it. Then it should boot up fine.

And as I don't accept donations, might I ask you to pass it on to Longpanda, the dev of Ventoy. Without him, this project wouldn't be as great as it is.
His donation link is here: https://www.ventoy.net/en/donation.html


----------



## BastardFromNowhere (Jan 27, 2021)

Hi, first of all thx again for your work! U are awesome with this great tool ! 

I'm just testing right now the VHD version, with 2 computers from to different generation and it's reallyyyyyyyyy sloooooow! Is it normal? I use my USB3 with a Corsair key and loading, using windows etc... is impossible...

Does someone have the same problem ??

Thx for your help


----------



## Jayro (Jan 27, 2021)

BastardFromNowhere said:


> Hi, first of all thx again for your work! U are awesome with this great tool !
> 
> I'm just testing right now the VHD version, with 2 computers from to different generation and it's reallyyyyyyyyy sloooooow! Is it normal? I use my USB3 with a Corsair key and loading, using windows etc... is impossible...
> 
> ...


You may need to install drivers for your particular hardware. It runs just fine on my HP laptop from a USB SATA SSD.


----------



## BastardFromNowhere (Jan 27, 2021)

Thx for your fast answer ! 
You mean install drivers under windows VHD?? 
You think the problem is about USB3 driver from my mother board! 

Just in case I have a Corsair GS USB 3.0, so you think it could be the problem ??


----------



## Jayro (Jan 27, 2021)

BastardFromNowhere said:


> Thx for your fast answer !
> You mean install drivers under windows VHD??
> You think the problem is about USB3 driver from my mother board!
> 
> Just in case I have a Corsair GS USB 3.0, so you think it could be the problem ??


Yes, I mean install your computer's drivers into MediCat VHD's Windows 10. Snappy Driver Installer Origin make sit very easy, but you'll need to run it from a different drive, as the downloaded zip files it grabs are too large for them to be on the VHD. So run Snappy Driver Installer Origin from the computer's disk drive instead, and it will download and install all the right drivers for you. It's really incredible software, if you've never used it before. Click here to download it: https://snappy-driver-installer.org

And yes, that drive is quite slow. An SSD over USB 3 is the best I've found so far. Like a USB NVMe enclosure, like this HERE. It's cheaper on AliExpress by about $10 less.


----------



## BastardFromNowhere (Jan 27, 2021)

Ok thx for all your good advice.

I don't know this tool driver. Thx.

I'll buy NVME SSD over USB3 in order  to try  it, and will be back to tell u.

Thx again.


----------



## Jayro (Jan 27, 2021)

BastardFromNowhere said:


> Ok thx for all your good advice.
> 
> I don't know this tool driver. Thx.
> 
> ...


No problem, always happy to help.


----------



## BaiginLong (Jan 27, 2021)

If this is installed into my Medicat USB, would it completely replace Mini Windows 10 in functionality? Basically, would it be smart to delete the other if I want to save space?


----------



## Jayro (Jan 27, 2021)

BaiginLong said:


> If this is installed into my Medicat USB, would it completely replace Mini Windows 10 in functionality? Basically, would it be smart to delete the other if I want to save space?


Absolutely, but just remember that it doesn't auto-launch the PortableApps menu, so you'll have to open that on your own. That's about the only drawback, and a feature I might incorporate in the future.


----------



## BaiginLong (Jan 28, 2021)

Jayro said:


> Absolutely, but just remember that it doesn't auto-launch the PortableApps menu, so you'll have to open that on your own. That's about the only drawback, and a feature I might incorporate in the future.


Excellent, but this leads me to my next question: what from the Medicat USB Programs folder can/should I delete? Lets just say I put my own Toolbox on the same drive (not redundant with your stuff) and I downloaded the rest of Snappy Driver Installer's packs but even with a 128GB USB drive I'm close to maxed. I really don't feel like going to 256GB as my standard.


----------



## zeromant (Jan 28, 2021)

Is there a way to convert this vhd image to BIOS bootable? Just in case, as i have plenty of space on my usb stick so i don't mind having two versions


----------



## Jayro (Jan 28, 2021)

BaiginLong said:


> Excellent, but this leads me to my next question: what from the Medicat USB Programs folder can/should I delete? Lets just say I put my own Toolbox on the same drive (not redundant with your stuff) and I downloaded the rest of Snappy Driver Installer's packs but even with a 128GB USB drive I'm close to maxed. I really don't feel like going to 256GB as my standard.


Well there are many backup and recovery, and partition tools that are redundant, I'd delete the ones you don't like or use. That will free up a bit of space for ya.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



zeromant said:


> Is there a way to convert this vhd image to BIOS bootable? Just in case, as i have plenty of space on my usb stick so i don't mind having two versions


It's already BIOS bootable.


----------



## bluesonny (Jan 28, 2021)

Jayro said:


> You should open VHD Manager (In the PortableApps folder) and create a new 28GB VHD file, mount it, and use Ventoy2Disk to make it Ventoy bootable. ...



Hi Jayro!
Do you mean I have to do:
1) Go to the vhd manager
2) create a blank vhd file with 28 gb sizedisk on it
3) Mount it to be visible
4) Open venty2disk and select this just created newly vhd disk to embed ventoy to this device
5) Format by clicking right menu format and select ntfs partition mode read
6) Drop medicat usb files on this vhd

Questions:
1- As for step 6, I understand to achieve this part, I should first decompress or extract their files from inside vhd files by using 7zip to that new vhd file? I saw inside vhd has three img extension files.
2- Once the job is done how could I convert to iso and put into my 128 gb usb drive as part of the menu tools?

Thanks for the link!


----------



## Jayro (Jan 28, 2021)

bluesonny said:


> Hi Jayro!
> Do you mean I have to do:
> 1) Go to the vhd manager
> 2) create a blank vhd file with 28 gb sizedisk on it
> ...


You shouldn't need 7-zip to view the contents of a VHD, windows can mount then natively, just like Windows can mount an ISO. But your steps are correct. And there's no need to convert to iso. The VHD will show up in the menu just fine, and be bootable.


----------



## mikelbc (Jan 28, 2021)

It looks so good Jayro!
Is it possible to increase the size of the vhd? How can i do it? I wanted to install new software but the space is too small for me

edit:  i just tried vhdresizer and it seems to work


----------



## Ludo453 (Jan 28, 2021)

Hello @Jayro, on your vhd can we or could we choose French for the language and the keyboard?


----------



## zeromant (Jan 28, 2021)

Jayro said:


> It's already BIOS bootable.



oops, i have tested it on a VM and it couldn't boot unless said machine was set to efi. tested again on a live machine and it boots well under bios mode. My bad.


----------



## Jayro (Jan 29, 2021)

zeromant said:


> oops, i have tested it on a VM and it couldn't boot unless said machine was set to efi. teste again on a live machine and it boots well under bios mode. My bad.


It's all good.


----------



## user4 (Jan 29, 2021)

For me as a beginner, the instructions (_READ THIS FIRST!_.txt) included with the *MediCat VHD* download are not clear enough. Are the steps for *MediCat VHD* identical to *MediCat USB* (see picture)? If not, can someone please provide step by step instructions?!

Picture: https://i.postimg.cc/bwM9Wj6X/Medi-Cat-USB-Instructions.png


----------



## Jayro (Jan 29, 2021)

user4 said:


> For me as a beginner, the instructions (_READ THIS FIRST!_.txt) included with the *MediCat VHD* download are not clear enough. Are the steps for *MediCat VHD* identical to *MediCat USB* (see picture)? If not, can someone please provide step by step instructions?!
> 
> Picture: https://i.postimg.cc/bwM9Wj6X/Medi-Cat-USB-Instructions.png


Yes, everything should be about the same. 

The only difference would be the contents of the zip files.


----------



## user4 (Jan 29, 2021)

Jayro, thank you for the answer.


----------



## crg (Jan 30, 2021)

Hello,


Me it turns on a loop , he turns he turns 




















 thank you


----------



## Jayro (Jan 30, 2021)

crg said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> Me it turns on a loop , he turns he turns
> ...


Try making one again, but instead of MBR, use GPT and see if that makes a difference.


----------



## Ludo453 (Jan 30, 2021)

crg said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> Me it turns on a loop , he turns he turns
> ...



hello why speak about ventoy while it is the vhd?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

hi @Jayro have you seen my post for the french language on the vhd image?


----------



## Gremlin220366 (Jan 30, 2021)

Hi jayro just wanted to say thanks for the gift of MediCat VHD. Still exploring its programs and options. I like the way you can keep it separate from the usb version if you wish, or have both on same stick. The screen saver made me . 
I did notice that Mini tool partition 12.3 says not supported under winPE error but works fine in VHD. 

But this is still a great piece of software and gets better with every release.


----------



## Jayro (Jan 30, 2021)

Ludo453]hi [USER=310594]@Jayro[/USER] have you seen my post for the french language on the vhd image?[/QUOTE]
Yes said:


> The screen saver made me .


I was hoping somebody would catch and appreciate that, lol. It's an Easter egg I threw in for nostalgia. I remembered having it as a teenager on my computer at home.


----------



## Ludo453 (Jan 30, 2021)

Jayro said:


> I was hoping somebody would catch and appreciate that, lol. It's an Easter egg I threw in for nostalgia. I remembered having it as a teenager on my computer at home.


ah yeah you had french, we can install it on t we vhd?


----------



## Jayro (Jan 30, 2021)

Ludo453 said:


> ah yeah you had french, we can install it on t we vhd?


If there are any missing languages, I'll try installing them for the next release.

And if you can't wait for my next release, you can always add it yourself. There's instructions here: https://support.microsoft.com/en-us...-windows-a5094319-a92d-18de-5b53-1cfc697cfca8


----------



## Ludo453 (Jan 30, 2021)

[QUOTE = "Jayro, post: 9347851, membre: 310594"] S'il manque des langues, j'essaierai de les installer pour la prochaine version.

Et si vous ne pouvez pas attendre ma prochaine version, vous pouvez toujours l'ajouter vous-même. Il y a des instructions ici: https://support.microsoft.com/en-us...-windows-a5094319-a92d-18de-5b53-1cfc697cfca8 [/ QUOTE]
great I will check I may be missing a step. I will watch but otherwise it will wait. thanks to you.


----------



## crg (Jan 31, 2021)

Jayro said:


> Try making one again, but instead of MBR, use GPT and see if that makes a difference.



Hello @Jayro










Jayro said:


> Try making one again, but instead of MBR, use GPT and see if that makes a difference.




unfortunately it does not work en GPT , he turns he turns 

we agree that it is the same procedure as the other version?


----------



## AncientBoi (Jan 31, 2021)

Noob here. Just exactly, what is this for?


----------



## Jayro (Jan 31, 2021)

OldBoi said:


> Noob here. Just exactly, what is this for?


Mostly targeted towards PC Repair, allowing you a bootable Windows 10 that you can use while you fix your computer. It doesn't have any restrictions compared to a Windows 10 Pre-Install Environment (WinPE). But you can really use it for whatever you like.


----------



## BastardFromNowhere (Feb 1, 2021)

crg said:


> Hello @Jayro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi, i know your issue, the problem is you are using a USB3 key 3.0 and it's too slow to boot from this type of device. I just had exactly the same problem. 
The best is to use a M.2 NVME SSD Device with external enclosure. 

You can check with this post
Jayro Recommandation
What i've bought

Let us know!


----------



## Ludo453 (Feb 1, 2021)

Hi @Jayro in your VHD there are the same tools as in v21.01?


----------



## Jayro (Feb 1, 2021)

Ludo453 said:


> Hi @Jayro in your VHD there are the same tools as in v21.01?


No, but you can add the VHD to MediCat USB if you want.


----------



## Ludo453 (Feb 1, 2021)

ah ok I just thought I had the same tools to keep only the vhd. as i have a mini iodd. how do you do for your v21.01 with your iodd you put under ventoy?


----------



## Jayro (Feb 1, 2021)

Ludo453 said:


> ah ok I just thought I had the same tools to keep only the vhd. as i have a mini iodd. how do you do for your v21.01 with your iodd you put under ventoy?


You'll want to make a blank 28GB (or larger) VHD file on the iODD using the VHD Manager tool (found in the PortableApps folder of MediCat). Then mount that blank VHD you just made, and install Ventoy2Disk to it, and add the MediCat files. That's literally all there is to it.  Just make sure the file name ends with *&DW.vhd *so the iODD knows the VHD is read/write. (That's why MediCat VHD is named* [UEFI]_MediCat_VHD_&DW.vhd *)


----------



## Ludo453 (Feb 2, 2021)

[QUOTE = "Jayro, post: 9350251, membre: 310594"] Vous voudrez créer un fichier VHD vierge de 28 Go (ou plus) sur l'iODD à l'aide de l'outil VHD Manager (situé dans le dossier PortableApps de MediCat). Montez ensuite ce VHD vierge que vous venez de créer, installez-y Ventoy2Disk et ajoutez les fichiers MediCat. C'est littéralement tout ce qu'il y a à faire. Assurez-vous simplement que le nom du fichier se termine par *& DW.vhd * pour que l'iODD sache que le VHD est en lecture / écriture. (C'est pourquoi MediCat VHD est nommé *[UEFI] _ MediCat_VHD_ & DW.vhd* ) [/ QUOTE] 
Hi @Jayro this is great thank you very much. Do you know how many bytes I should put?
Thank you for everything.


----------



## Jayro (Feb 2, 2021)

Ludo453 said:


> [QUOTE = "Jayro, post: 9350251, membre: 310594"] Vous voudrez créer un fichier VHD vierge de 28 Go (ou plus) sur l'iODD à l'aide de l'outil VHD Manager (situé dans le dossier PortableApps de MediCat). Montez ensuite ce VHD vierge que vous venez de créer, installez-y Ventoy2Disk et ajoutez les fichiers MediCat. C'est littéralement tout ce qu'il y a à faire. Assurez-vous simplement que le nom du fichier se termine par *& DW.vhd * pour que l'iODD sache que le VHD est en lecture / écriture. (C'est pourquoi MediCat VHD est nommé *[UEFI] _ MediCat_VHD_ & DW.vhd* ) [/ QUOTE]
> Hi @Jayro this is great thank you very much. Do you know how many bytes I should put?
> Thank you for everything.


In French, I think it would be 28Go


----------



## Ludo453 (Feb 2, 2021)

[QUOTE = "Jayro, post: 9351392, member: 310594"] En français, je pense que ce serait 28Go [/ QUOTE]
J'ai fait ça en fait la question est surtout par rapport à ventoy qu'une clé de 128go et ça ne veut pas trop gros?
merci a toi pour tout tes reponses ton travail et ton vhd j'adore, pour la cle virtuel ca fonctionne tres bien mais tu pense qu'il faut autorisé l'ecriture ?


----------



## Jayro (Feb 2, 2021)

> I did that in fact the question is especially compared to ventoy that a key of 128go and that does not mean too big?
> thank you to you for all your answers your work and your vhd I love it, for the virtual key it works very well but you think that writing should be authorized?


I fee like something got lost in translation, as I don't know how to answer this question.


----------



## BastardFromNowhere (Feb 2, 2021)

Ludo453 said:


> [QUOTE = "Jayro, post: 9351392, member: 310594"] En français, je pense que ce serait 28Go [/ QUOTE]
> J'ai fait ça en fait la question est surtout par rapport à ventoy qu'une clé de 128go et ça ne veut pas trop gros?
> merci a toi pour tout tes reponses ton travail et ton vhd j'adore, pour la cle virtuel ca fonctionne tres bien mais tu pense qu'il faut autorisé l'ecriture ?


Effectivement même en français j'ai du mal a comprendre ta question


----------



## Ludo453 (Feb 3, 2021)

Jayro said:


> I fee like something got lost in translation, as I don't know how to answer this question.


ok so i wanted to install ventoy on a 128gb key and it didn't want. So is there a limit in gb?


----------



## Jayro (Feb 3, 2021)

Ludo453 said:


> ok so i wanted to install ventoy on a 128gb key and it didn't want. So is there a limit in gb?


No, there shouldn't be any limit. You may want to format the usb first.


----------



## Ludo453 (Feb 3, 2021)

Jayro said:


> No, there shouldn't be any limit. You may want to format the usb first.


@Jayro ok I did it and I did it again but now no longer need the iodd mini and advice to create the virtual usb key to put the medicat you gave me everything works fine cons why put the virtual usb key write-able?


----------



## looper972 (Feb 7, 2021)

Hello,
I wanted to understand why Medicat changed so much nothing to do with the beginning. there are too many weird bugs now, we no longer see medicat on the home page just ventoy we no longer see jayro's personalization not that good. And it's slower at startup I don't understand anything, whereas version 20.10 for example worked very well and on 21.01 several images are not recognized etc ... it's a shame.


----------



## Jayro (Feb 7, 2021)

looper972 said:


> Hello,
> I wanted to understand why Medicat changed so much nothing to do with the beginning. there are too many weird bugs now, we no longer see medicat on the home page just ventoy we no longer see jayro's personalization not that good. And it's slower at startup I don't understand anything, whereas version 20.10 for example worked very well and on 21.01 several images are not recognized etc ... it's a shame.


I don't think you're doing something right... Also, this is MediCat VHD, a separate project from the main MediCat USB. This can be added to MediCat USB for more functionality. But MediCat VHD is just a Windows 10 install that's mostly left blank on purpose, so users can create their own bootable OS for PC repair.


----------



## AAA3A (Feb 8, 2021)

Hello,
1) Does Medicat VHD work on a ntfs formatted volume?
2) Can settings and files be saved in the iso file? If so, how?
A big thank you to Jayro who has done a wonderful job with this tool that saves me a lot of time!
I know it must take him a long time, but it works perfectly and solves the problems of all Médicat users and even more!
Thanks a lot!


----------



## Nygma (Feb 11, 2021)

I will definitely try it out. Thank you!


----------



## lucaspeed (Feb 11, 2021)

I tried to download using magnet link but the download doesn't start. I don't know why, I'm using the same everyday client used to download MediCat USB. Meh.


----------



## neofita (Feb 12, 2021)

lucaspeed said:


> I tried to download using magnet link but the download doesn't start. I don't know why, I'm using the same everyday client used to download MediCat USB. Meh.



just checked, it works now


----------



## momosala (Feb 13, 2021)

neofita said:


> just checked, it works now


No, It does'nt work


----------



## neofita (Feb 13, 2021)

checked again, it starts regularly (with many seeders atm)


----------



## momosala (Feb 13, 2021)

neofita said:


> checked again, it starts regularly (with many seeders atm)


You're right. Thank you.


----------



## lucaspeed (Feb 13, 2021)

Ok, the problem is Deluge. For some reason it doesn't download magnet metadata. Tried with Transmission and BBittorrent, all is ok. Thanks


----------



## momosala (Feb 13, 2021)

Will MEDICAT_VHD be updated with new versions of Windows 10?


----------



## neofita (Feb 14, 2021)

momosala said:


> Will MEDICAT_VHD be updated with new versions of Windows 10?



you can use Windows Update, although the 20GB size is small. You should increase it, although I don't know how


----------



## michal99q (Feb 14, 2021)

Can I have it available on an external server? For example mega.nz?


----------



## momosala (Feb 14, 2021)

neofita said:


> you can use Windows Update, although the 20GB size is small. You should increase it, although I don't know how


______________
Yes, but the ideal would be an update while keeping it light.


----------



## michal99q (Feb 14, 2021)

Can I have it available on an external server? For example mega.nz or any other?


----------



## Jayro (Feb 14, 2021)

I finally have all my torrents seeding on a dedicated Seedbox now... it's that shitty 1GB Raspberry Pi 4 that's dangling by just it's Ethernet cable. 

So all the torrents should at least start downloading for you, no matter which one you start.


----------



## neofita (Feb 14, 2021)

momosala said:


> Yes, but the ideal would be an update while keeping it light.



I'm working on it with a vhd resizer:
https://www.bursky.net/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/VhdResizerSetup.zip


----------



## titou43 (Feb 17, 2021)

Hello Jayro

What are you using for your seedbox under raspberry ? What OS ?


----------



## Jayro (Feb 17, 2021)

titou43 said:


> Hello Jayro
> 
> What are you using for your seedbox under raspberry ? What OS ?


Just Raspberry OS, nothing special. I chose the mid-sized version, and installed OMV 5 on top.


----------



## titou43 (Feb 23, 2021)

Jayro said:


> Just Raspberry OS, nothing special. I chose the mid-sized version, and installed OMV 5 on top.



Hi Jayro....
I have made this install on raspberry but I don't know OMV5

How you share your file ?


----------



## Jayro (Feb 23, 2021)

I followed this guy's tutorial. He's a bit long-winded, and I named my stuff differently than he did, but it's basically the same. I actually redid mine using RaspberryOS Lite, and then installed the LXDE on top manually, which got rid of my problems I had with regular RaspberryOS


----------



## Mado86 (Feb 24, 2021)

Hello i got a problem it won't boot says partion 1 exfat ia not ntfs vhd may not boot normally and when booting it show blue screen of death with message  vhd boot installation failed any idea whats happening  usb 3.0 device (laptop have usb 2.0 port) open it from medicat usb


----------



## momosala (Feb 24, 2021)

Jayro, do you advise us to update Windows 10 in MEDICAT VHD ?


----------



## titou43 (Feb 24, 2021)

Jayro said:


> I followed this guy's tutorial. He's a bit long-winded, and I named my stuff differently than he did, but it's basically the same. I actually redid mine using RaspberryOS Lite, and then installed the LXDE on top manually, which got rid of my problems I had with regular RaspberryOS




Hello

You have install a torrent client app into OMV 5 ? like the pics ? what app ?


----------



## Fhed (Mar 3, 2021)

So this VHD is just like a normal windows you can use. If so, I'm thinking of installing the Citrix Workspace. Will the program I install will remain and the VHD file will get updated? Or I will lose what I change after I reboot?

Thank you


----------



## neofita (Mar 3, 2021)

Fhed said:


> So this VHD is just like a normal windows you can use. If so, I'm thinking of installing the Citrix Workspace. Will the program I install will remain and the VHD file will get updated? Or I will lose what I change after I reboot?



as long as the VHD is writable (as it originally is) the changes made are permanent


regards


----------



## Fhed (Mar 10, 2021)

neofita said:


> as long as the VHD is writable (as it originally is) the changes made are permanent
> 
> 
> regards


Hi Jayro, 

Can you share how to make the VHD writable? What tools/apps needed? 

Thank you


----------



## Jayro (Mar 10, 2021)

Fhed said:


> Hi Jayro,
> 
> Can you share how to make the VHD writable? What tools/apps needed?
> 
> Thank you


The VHD is already writable.


----------



## momosala (Mar 20, 2021)

Hello JAYRO,
Will you propose updates of MEDICAT VHD or should we update it by Windows update?


----------



## Jayro (Mar 20, 2021)

I'll be updating it shortly, just taking a break until April. I need some time off to myself. 

But after my break I'll definitely push a VHD update out next.


----------



## momosala (Mar 21, 2021)

Jayro said:


> I'll be updating it shortly, just taking a break until April. I need some time off to myself.
> 
> But after my break I'll definitely push a VHD update out next.


_________________________________________________
OK. Thank you.


----------



## NLS (Mar 24, 2021)

The new VHD is not out I believe, since first post last date is in January, right?
BTW the old torrent does not work any more.


----------



## Renodos (Mar 25, 2021)

(The message has been deleted.)


----------



## digi-u (Apr 5, 2021)

Hi,
Was there a problem with the torrent version? It wouldn't extract with 7zip?


----------



## digi-u (Apr 11, 2021)

Hi,
I used created a vm in vmware player 16 & booted from the vhd file. I haven't worked with vhd files. How can I add 10 gigs of space to the vhd file? The expand feature in vmware comes back with an error of 'a parameter is missing' when I try & expand the drive through the player. 
Thanks for your time and consideration.

Phill


----------



## neofita (Apr 11, 2021)

digi-u said:


> Hi,
> I used created a vm in vmware player 16 & booted from the vhd file. I haven't worked with vhd files. How can I add 10 gigs of space to the vhd file? The expand feature in vmware comes back with an error of 'a parameter is missing' when I try & expand the drive through the player.
> Thanks for your time and consideration.
> 
> Phill



you can use VhdResizer:
https://www.bursky.net/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/VhdResizerSetup.zip


regards


----------



## TechOp (Apr 12, 2021)

No prob


digi-u said:


> Hi,
> Was there a problem with the torrent version? It wouldn't extract with 7zip?


No problem here. I was able to unzip fine on both files.


----------



## anfield (Apr 22, 2021)

I want to mount ist with Iood vm-300
i can`t mount it.
It says always defrag.
Should i do a defrag oder not.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



digi-u said:


> Hi,
> I used created a vm in vmware player 16 & booted from the vhd file. I haven't worked with vhd files. How can I add 10 gigs of space to the vhd file? The expand feature in vmware comes back with an error of 'a parameter is missing' when I try & expand the drive through the player.
> Thanks for your time and consideration.
> 
> Phill


!!! Backup vorher nicht vergessen fals was schief gehen sollte.!!!
starte  diskpart with admin rights from cmd.
type select vdisk file=d:\vhd\windows-8.vhd (the path and filename from your file)
expand vdisk maximum=30000
Die Angabe der Grösse erfolgt in MB. Die VHD-Datei hat nun, nach kurzer Zeit
(ca. 2 Minuten), eine Grösse von 30 GB.
Dann startet man die Virtual-Box oder vmware player or vmware und geht in die Datenträgerverwaltung und
erweitert die Festplatte um die angefügten Gigabytes 
Das wars.


----------



## zeromant (Apr 23, 2021)

Is there anything new or updated in this new version?


----------



## Kimax (May 3, 2021)

HI

Does this virtual hard drive fulfill all the functions of the software on usb? "Does this software perform all the functions of the software on usb?"

Thanks


----------



## neofita (May 3, 2021)

Kimax said:


> HI
> 
> Does this virtual hard drive fulfill all the functions of the software on usb? "Does this software perform all the functions of the software on usb?"
> 
> Thanks




if you are referring to Medicat, they are two different things


----------



## Mitchel111 (May 13, 2021)

Jayro said:


> View attachment 243411
> 20H2 (v10.0.19042.746)
> A USB Bootable Windows 10 Virtual Harddisk for PC Repair
> 
> ...


Link is not working anymore can someone help me with new link.


----------



## neofita (May 13, 2021)

Mitchel111 said:


> Link is not working anymore can someone help me with new link.



it's perfectly working, just checked
you have to copy magnet link and paste into your torrent app


regards


----------



## Mitchel111 (May 13, 2021)

It was Utorrent now is working.


----------



## Ludo453 (Jun 1, 2021)

Hi Thank you for this new update of the Médicat USB, have you planned one for the Médicat VHD? Thank you


----------



## Jayro (Jun 1, 2021)

Ludo453 said:


> Hi Thank you for this new update of the Médicat USB, have you planned one for the Médicat VHD? Thank you


I'll be working on a 21H2 version of MediCat VHD when I get back home, yes. I'll be first using NTLite to strip out bloatware and things, and then I'll start working on the installation. Now if Microsoft is about to drop a new major update this summer, I may wait until they do, but if it's not coming until the fall then I'll get right on it.


----------



## Ludo453 (Jun 1, 2021)

Thanks you


----------



## BastardFromNowhere (Jun 8, 2021)

God Damn @Jayro ! You wreck it all! Thx


----------



## Jayro (Jun 16, 2021)

@Ludo453  Updated this, lol. Page 1


----------



## kublai (Jun 17, 2021)

Sorry for the ignorant questions but what is the difference between the VHD and Medicat USB version of this? Is VHD going to replace the USB version?  Does this have the HP Laptop keyboard/mouse fixes?


----------



## Jayro (Jun 17, 2021)

kublai said:


> Sorry for the ignorant questions but what is the difference between the VHD and Medicat USB version of this? Is VHD going to replace the USB version?  Does this have the HP Laptop keyboard/mouse fixes?


The VHD is a full-on Windows installation, and doesn't have the restrictions or issues that the WinPE version has. And no, it will not replace the Mini Windows 10, it's just an alternative. This is basically a portable Windows 10 that you can use for anything, but my focus is on PC repair. It works great on my HP laptop from 2020. Mouse, Keyboard, other languagepacks, Wi-Fi, Windows Update, The Microsoft Store...... it all works great.


----------



## kublai (Jun 17, 2021)

Jayro said:


> The VHD is a full-on Windows installation, and doesn't have the restrictions or issues that the WinPE version has. And no, it will not replace the Mini Windows 10, it's just an alternative. This is basically a portable Windows 10 that you can use for anything, but my focus is on PC repair. It works great on my HP laptop from 2020. Mouse, Keyboard, other languagepacks, Wi-Fi, Windows Update, The Microsoft Store...... it all works great.


Thanks very much for the information and the excellent work you are putting into this.


----------



## Jayro (Jun 17, 2021)

kublai said:


> Thanks very much for the information and the excellent work you are putting into this.


No problem. And the login password is: *medicatvhd*


----------



## Ludo453 (Jun 17, 2021)

@Jayro Thank you very much at the top as always.


----------



## BrandonG777 (Jun 17, 2021)

I can't get the magnet link to work... I copy and paste them from other websites, not sure what's wrong in this case.


----------



## neofita (Jun 17, 2021)

BrandonG777 said:


> I can't get the magnet link to work... I copy and paste them from other websites, not sure what's wrong in this case.



up and running, just started


----------



## BrandonG777 (Jun 17, 2021)

neofita said:


> up and running, just started


Everything I've put the magnet links into refuses to processes them. Several of them have stated invalid hash but most just ignore it for whatever reason.


----------



## BrandonG777 (Jun 17, 2021)

Finally got it to work through Transmission. Don't know why I can deal with magnet links from other places with my normal ruTorrent setup (seedbox), just not these. I try to seed but if I can't load it on my seedbox...


----------



## AAA3A (Jun 18, 2021)

Many thanks to @Jayro for updating Medicat VHD! This one is very handy and makes it easy to troubleshoot computers!


----------



## Jayro (Jun 19, 2021)

I was unaware that I had accidentally uploaded an old early and unfinished build of MediCat VHD the other day, and for that I apologize. BUT! I'm about to make it up to you all...

I just spent the entire morning and afternoon cranking out _*the first-ever Windows 11 build of MediCat VHD!*_
That's right, no typos here. This build is based on Windows 11 Dev Build 21996.1, and you get to taste it here and now!


----------



## kublai (Jun 19, 2021)

Jayro said:


> I was unaware that I had accidentally uploaded an old early and unfinished build of MediCat VHD the other day, and for that I apologize. BUT! I'm about to make it up to you all...
> 
> I just spent the entire morning and afternoon cranking out _*the first-ever Windows 11 build of MediCat VHD!*_
> That's right, no typos here. This build is based on Windows 11 Dev Build 21996.1, and you get to taste it here and now!
> ...


First of all thanks very much for the update. Since this new build is based on the beta version of Windows 11, did you find many apps that had compatibility issues?


----------



## Jayro (Jun 19, 2021)

kublai said:


> First of all thanks very much for the update. Since this new build is based on the beta version of Windows 11, did you find many apps that had compatibility issues?


None yet, because this build is still very much Windows 10 on the back end. It's mostly cosmetic stuff that's been changed in this build of Windows 11. Even Windows 10 drivers work just fine.

Though, middle-clicking to open another instance of an app from the taskbar doesn't work, that's the only thing I've run into.


----------



## kublai (Jun 19, 2021)

Jayro said:


> None yet, because this build is still very much Windows 10 on the back end. It's mostly cosmetic stuff that's been changed in this build of Windows 11. Even Windows 10 drivers work just fine.
> 
> Though, middle-clicking to open another instance of an app from the taskbar doesn't work, that's the only thing I've run into.


Cool beans. I'm going to play with this build this weekend.


----------



## Ludo453 (Jun 22, 2021)

Jayro said:


> I was unaware that I had accidentally uploaded an old early and unfinished build of MediCat VHD the other day, and for that I apologize. BUT! I'm about to make it up to you all...
> 
> I just spent the entire morning and afternoon cranking out _*the first-ever Windows 11 build of MediCat VHD!*_
> That's right, no typos here. This build is based on Windows 11 Dev Build 21996.1, and you get to taste it here and now!
> ...



Hi was that valid for the link present at 17?


----------



## Jayro (Jun 22, 2021)

Ludo453 said:


> Hi was that valid for the link present at 17?


I'm afraid I don't understand your question.


----------



## Ludo453 (Jun 22, 2021)

Jayro said:


> I'm afraid I don't understand your question.



ok i had downloaded the vhd version on june 17th, it was also not complete?


----------



## Jayro (Jun 22, 2021)

Ludo453 said:


> ok i had downloaded the vhd version on june 17th, it was also not complete?


The first one (v21H2) was incomplete, yes. the one with Windows 11 is complete.


----------



## joaopais (Jun 23, 2021)

When I boot my usb drive with medicat vhd it asks me for user password.....any help? Thanks


----------



## AAA3A (Jun 23, 2021)

joaopais said:


> When I boot my usb drive with medicat vhd it asks me for user password.....any help? Thanks



You have downloaded the wrong version of Medicat VHD. The new one is based on the leaked version of Windows 11. If you still want to use this version of the vhd, use the password "medicatvhd".


----------



## BastardFromNowhere (Jun 23, 2021)

Strange, i have the magnet link issue... my file stays as a .meta file and download never begin...

Someone has a .torrent file?


----------



## joaopais (Jun 23, 2021)

AAA3A said:


> You have downloaded the wrong version of Medicat VHD. The new one is based on the leaked version of Windows 11. If you still want to use this version of the vhd, use the password "medicatvhd".


And where is the correct version, on the first page? Thanks


----------



## AAA3A (Jun 23, 2021)

joaopais said:


> And where is the correct version, on the first page? Thanks



Yes, the version has been changed because Jayro got the windows versions wrong. Everything is on the first page, official Medicat VHD website!


----------



## BastardFromNowhere (Jun 23, 2021)

Ok using another torrent appz works great !!

Thx BTW!


----------



## joaopais (Jun 23, 2021)

AAA3A said:


> Yes, the version has been changed because Jayro got the windows versions wrong. Everything is on the first page, official Medicat VHD website!


ive downloade it again but its not working.....i use ventoy to create a new pen drive then i extract de zip file directly to the pen drive( its just 1 big vhd file) and then when i restart the laptop it goes to  the normal ventoy menu and doenst recognise the vhd file!! please help me thanks


----------



## Jayro (Jun 23, 2021)

joaopais said:


> ive downloade it again but its not working.....i use ventoy to create a new pen drive then i extract de zip file directly to the pen drive( its just 1 big vhd file) and then when i restart the laptop it goes to  the normal ventoy menu and doenst recognise the vhd file!! please help me thanks


Download this, and extract the Win10 version of the _ventoy_vhdboot.img_ to the *ventoy* folder on the USB. Then Ventoy can see it.
https://github.com/ventoy/vhdiso/releases/download/v3.0/ventoy_vhdboot.zip


----------



## joaopais (Jun 23, 2021)

Jayro said:


> Download this, and extract the Win10 version of the _ventoy_vhdboot.img_ to the *ventoy* folder on the USB. Then Ventoy can see it.
> https://github.com/ventoy/vhdiso/releases/download/v3.0/ventoy_vhdboot.zip


Thanks....but when I "extract" the zip file oh medicat vhd directly to the usb drive it shows only 1 folder called "medicat_vhd" you are saying to put the "ventoy_vhdboot.img" on to that folder correct? Thanks again


----------



## BastardFromNowhere (Jun 23, 2021)

I'm back after upgrading my NVME key with the new VHD from Jayro and Win11! 

First and as usual thx for your hard work, you deserve it! And BRAVO for this new release...

But i've got a little issue, that i didn't have with the WIN10 version of the VHD.
I resized my VHD image with vhd resizer in order ton expand the main partition into it, but the problem is that i have the UEFI partition in the middle... and it prevent me to use my unllocated space with the main partition into my VHD file ...

Is there a way to manage them ?

Thx


----------



## joaopais (Jun 23, 2021)

Jayro said:


> Download this, and extract the Win10 version of the _ventoy_vhdboot.img_ to the *ventoy* folder on the USB. Then Ventoy can see it.
> https://github.com/ventoy/vhdiso/releases/download/v3.0/ventoy_vhdboot.zip


I tried and it's the same......I put both file medicat vhd and ventoy_vhdboot.img on the root of my usb drive and didn't work


----------



## Jayro (Jun 23, 2021)

joaopais said:


> I tried and it's the same......I put both file medicat vhd and ventoy_vhdboot.img on the root of my usb drive and didn't work


_ventoy_vhdboot.img_ goes in the *ventoy *folder, not on the root of the USB.




BastardFromNowhere said:


> I'm back after upgrading my NVME key with the new VHD from Jayro and Win11!
> 
> First and as usual thx for your hard work, you deserve it! And BRAVO for this new release...
> 
> ...


You should be able to slide the UEFI partition to the end of the drive, and then expand it normally.


----------



## BastardFromNowhere (Jun 24, 2021)

Hi,

I just tried with Windows disk management and AOMEI Partition Assistant and they didn't let me slide anything ... 

God damn!! 

If anyone had an idea.


----------



## AAA3A (Jun 24, 2021)

BastardFromNowhere said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just tried with Windows disk management and AOMEI Partition Assistant and they didn't let me slide anything ...
> 
> ...



Perhaps delete both partitions and recreate another with all the unallocated space.


----------



## BastardFromNowhere (Jun 24, 2021)

From my experience, i think the WIN11 won't boot after that, because the small partition has the EFI file into it...


----------



## AAA3A (Jun 24, 2021)

By deleting the MediCat VHD partition (files should be backed up next to it), then recreating a partition with all the unallocated storage.


----------



## joaopais (Jun 24, 2021)

But I have to create a ventoy folder correct? Because when I extract medicat vhd zip to the usb drive it only have a big .vhd file!


----------



## paolo365 (Jul 2, 2021)

hello I have the same problem .. but solved .. having a usb key with medicat 21.05 .. there is a vhd directory, put in it is recognized .. but the problem very long to load


----------



## pietempgba (Jul 7, 2021)

Jayro said:


> View attachment 243411
> v21.06 (Built upon *Windows 11 Dev Build v21996.1*)
> A USB Bootable Windows 11 Virtual Harddisk for PC Repair
> 
> ...


do you have a drive link too?


----------



## Jayro (Jul 8, 2021)

pietempgba said:


> do you have a drive link too?


No, files this large are best distributed on torrent. File hosts impose download limits.


----------



## eltrav (Jul 19, 2021)

Hello.

Thank you for your hard work on this project. The medicat USB is the best of all the bootable repair utilities I've tried over the years and I am excited to try out the VHD version/add-on as well.

Unfortunately, I cannot get the magnet link (magnet:?xt=urn:btih:7186B83D09DEA33AECAD2C422EFAC31E37B7048B as of the time of writing) to function on my torrent client (rTorrent. I've used both rUtorrent and Flood to try and add it.) and it just sits there never downloading the meta file and beginning. Is there any chance of me getting a .torrent file? That worked for medicat USB so I was hoping it could be an option for medicat VHD as well.

Thank you.


----------



## Jayro (Jul 20, 2021)

eltrav said:


> Hello.
> 
> Thank you for your hard work on this project. The medicat USB is the best of all the bootable repair utilities I've tried over the years and I am excited to try out the VHD version/add-on as well.
> 
> ...


Join the Discord, the torrent file is in the *#-releases* channel.


----------



## PKing (Jul 20, 2021)

Did the 21H2 version get finished or just skipping? If skipping what was previous version and where can I get it?
Thanks for this tool. Just found it. It works great.


----------



## Jayro (Jul 20, 2021)

PKing said:


> Did the 21H2 version get finished or just skipping? If skipping what was previous version and where can I get it?
> Thanks for this tool. Just found it. It works great.


Technically, Microsoft is treating the Windows 11 builds as 21H2, but no... I didn't release one. I jumped from 20H2 right to Windows 11, and the next version will be Windows 11 RTM.


----------



## PKing (Jul 20, 2021)

Ok Thanks. I'll look for 20H2. Appreciate the tool.


----------



## BastardFromNowhere (Jul 20, 2021)

Jayro said:


> Technically, Microsoft is treating the Windows 11 builds as 21H2, but no... I didn't release one. I jumped from 20H2 right to Windows 11, and the next version will be Windows 11 RTM.


Do you have any idea when you'll release it?


----------



## Jayro (Jul 21, 2021)

BastardFromNowhere said:


> Do you have any idea when you'll release it?


Whenever Microsoft releases the Windows 11 RTM build and it's put on the internet, I'll grab it and have a build ready next day. But until the RTM has a release date, then I'm afraid I don't have one either.


----------



## eltrav (Jul 21, 2021)

Thank you so much! I joined the discord and was able to get it downloaded. Thank you for being so prompt to reply.


----------



## Jayro (Jul 21, 2021)

eltrav said:


> Thank you so much! I joined the discord and was able to get it downloaded. Thank you for being so prompt to reply.


Yeah, I'm both here and on discord every day.


----------



## BastardFromNowhere (Jul 21, 2021)

Jayro said:


> Yeah, I'm both here and on discord every day.


You manage a level 3 support on your product  

Thx for all!

Waiting for the RTM rlz!


----------



## Matvador (Aug 31, 2021)

Jayro said:


> View attachment 243411
> v21.06 (Built upon *Windows 11 Dev Build v21996.1*)
> A USB Bootable Windows 11 Virtual Harddisk for PC Repair
> 
> ...





Reload500 said:


> Awesome Job!! Thanks!



Hi,
I can't download your software.
Is your magnet link is dead ?
Best regards


----------



## royitoroy (Sep 3, 2021)

wich its the diference bettween this two?

*Official - MediCat USB - A Multiboot Linux USB for PC Repair v.21.06 with file 22.4gb*

and this?

*[Official] MediCat VHD - A USB Bootable Windows 11 Virtual Harddisk for PC Repair v.21.06 with file unzipped 30.0gb*

i wan the best...

by the way none of those have peers in torrent and dont download :


----------



## beuzo (Sep 20, 2021)

hello, i dont get it.
in the read 1st.txt

_##################################################################################
IF YOU ARE ADDING MEDICAT VHD TO A MEDICAT USB DRIVE:
##################################################################################

Extract ONLY the VHD folder to the MediCat USB drive, and make
sure you have 20GB of free space. a minimum of 64GB USB 3.0 drive is required._

but in the zip there's only a .vhd, no vhd folder, maybe we have to extract it to the vhd folder instead ? :o
gonna use it on iodd but this look weird =)


----------



## EIKEMPER (Sep 25, 2021)

Hello All,

How to create Windows 10 ".VHD", than use with Ventoy 1.0.52 ?

Thanks for your Help.


----------



## EIKEMPER (Sep 26, 2021)

Jayro said:


> View attachment 243411
> v21.06 (Built upon *Windows 11 Dev Build v21996.1*)
> A USB Bootable Windows 11 Virtual Harddisk for PC Repair
> 
> ...


Hello All,

How to build Windows 10 ".VHD", than use with Ventoy 1.0.52 ?

Thanks for your Help.


----------



## Jayro (Sep 26, 2021)

Install Ventoy 1.0.52 to the USB, then format the drive to NTFS. After that, place the .VHD file on the root of the drive, and I stall the VHD plugin from Ventoy's site to a folder called _ventoy_ on the root of the drive. (You'll have to create the folder yourself).

After that, the drive should boot I to the VHD as if it was a native windows install.


----------



## EIKEMPER (Sep 26, 2021)

No, I want :
How to build Windows 10 ".VHD" ?

Thanks for your Help.
Thanks.


----------



## Jayro (Sep 26, 2021)

EIKEMPER said:


> No, I want :
> How to build Windows 10 ".VHD" ?
> 
> Thanks for your Help.
> Thanks.


Oh, I guess I misunderstood you, sorry about that.

I don't know how people make VHDs of Windows 10 without using an iODD drive like I have. They probably install Windows 10 to a virtual machine, and then copy out the VHD.


----------



## EIKEMPER (Sep 27, 2021)

Build With what Software, then use with "Medicat 21.06" ?

Thanks.


----------



## Zalex (Sep 27, 2021)

You would use Virtual Box or VMWare and / or Sysinternarls, Disk2VHD.

The challenge would be to keep it as small as possible.



RedMi Note 7 Pro | Tapatalk


----------



## Jayro (Sep 27, 2021)

I find 30GB a bit cramped for Windows 10, even fully debloated. 40GB is comfortable for daily use as long as you're just using the internet and not installing modern games to it.


----------



## Zalex (Sep 27, 2021)

Any computer capable to run the VHD would do it as if 20 or 40Gb?


I've couldn't event test your VHD with the current computer.

RedMi Note 7 Pro | Tapatalk


----------



## Jayro (Sep 27, 2021)

Zalex said:


> Any computer capable to run the VHD would do it as if 20 or 40Gb?
> 
> 
> I've couldn't event test your VHD with the current computer.
> ...


I believe the current one is 30GB, but my next one for Windows 11 RTM will be 40GB in size, and require a 64GB drive minimum.


----------



## EIKEMPER (Sep 30, 2021)

Zalex said:


> You would use Virtual Box or VMWare and / or Sysinternarls, Disk2VHD.
> 
> The challenge would be to keep it as small as possible.
> 
> ...


I use this "Tuto", but it don't work.

Thanks for another Help.


----------



## EIKEMPER (Sep 30, 2021)

Hello Jayro,

Can you help me ?

Thanks.


----------



## EIKEMPER (Oct 2, 2021)

>I use this "Tuto", but it don't work.

>Thanks for another Help.

After Rebuild, it work.


----------



## alanmo (Oct 23, 2021)

Hello all,

I'd like to put "medicat.vhd" into the medicat usb key (*thank you so much Jayro for these great tools !!*), but I don't understand how to do it.
Jayro says "Extract ONLY the VHD folder to the MediCat USB drive, and make sure you have 20GB of free space. a minimum of 64GB USB 3.0 drive is required."
Like Beuzo already says : there's only a vhd in archive.. I tried several ways, but it doesn't work.. can someone help me please ?
have a good day everyone


----------



## BastardFromNowhere (Oct 23, 2021)

alanmo said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'd like to put "medicat.vhd" into the medicat usb key (*thank you so much Jayro for these great tools !!*), but I don't understand how to do it.
> Jayro says "Extract ONLY the VHD folder to the MediCat USB drive, and make sure you have 20GB of free space. a minimum of 64GB USB 3.0 drive is required."
> ...


Hi,

You just have to extract the VHD file in the VHD folder from your medicat USB key.

For sure you need space onto this usb file as recommended!


----------



## Jayro (Oct 23, 2021)

alanmo said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'd like to put "medicat.vhd" into the medicat usb key (*thank you so much Jayro for these great tools !!*), but I don't understand how to do it.
> Jayro says "Extract ONLY the VHD folder to the MediCat USB drive, and make sure you have 20GB of free space. a minimum of 64GB USB 3.0 drive is required."
> ...


After making a USB using Ventoy, follow the instructions here: https://www.ventoy.net/en/plugin_vhdboot.html
 Then put the VHD file on the USB and it should boot.


----------



## alanmo (Oct 23, 2021)

Hi BastardFromNowhere,

thanks for fast reply !
that's what I did.. is it right the file "[UEFI]_Medicat_VHD_&DW" thet I must put in the vhd folder of Medicat usb key ?  cause this file seems about 30 GB...

i will try again and i tell you


----------



## Thekerrigansvii (Oct 23, 2021)

Thank you


----------



## BastardFromNowhere (Oct 23, 2021)

alanmo said:


> Hi BastardFromNowhere,
> 
> thanks for fast reply !
> that's what I did.. is it right the file "[UEFI]_Medicat_VHD_&DW" thet I must put in the vhd folder of Medicat usb key ? cause this file seems about 30 GB...
> ...


Totally! This is an image of win10 amount of 30go is normal !


----------



## alanmo (Oct 25, 2021)

Hello everyone

I haven't been able to come back here before ...
Thank you very much Jayro for your help message, in fact I only saw it afterwards.

So, here is what I did: I started over with a new key, I installed ventoy 1.56 (the last release), I formatted the partition as NTFS, I unzipped the medicat.vhd file on the Ventoy partition of the key, I created a ventoy directory in the ventoy partition of the key, I put in this directory the file "ventoy_vhdboot" for windows 10 (windows10based). There is better compared to before because when I boot from the key, I have the Windows 11 logo and the little dots that turn to say wait. Except that it stays that way, it runs nonstop and nothing else happens.
I thought maybe the key is too slow so I did the same on a portable ssd. After the windows 11 logo, and the little dots spinning, I got a blue screen after a few moments with the message "VHD Boot initialized failed".
I hope I have been clear, because my English is light! I was very careful to follow the procedure and I do not understand why it does not work ..
Thanks if you can help me...    and Good evening


----------



## EIKEMPER (Nov 17, 2021)

Hello Jayro,

How to build a ".VHD".

Thanks very much.


----------



## gaif (Dec 14, 2021)

Jayro said:


> [ATTACHER=complet]243411[/ATTACHER]
> v21.06   (Construit sur *Windows 11 Dev Build v21996.1* )
> Un disque dur virtuel Windows 11 amorçable par USB pour la réparation de PC
> 
> ...


----------



## Jayro (Dec 14, 2021)

EIKEMPER said:


> Hello Jayro,
> 
> How to build a ".VHD".
> 
> Thanks very much.


I use Simple VHD Manager v1.4 to make mine. Fixed disk size, and .VHD file type. Then you can mount it from the program, and install Windows to it using Rufus. I recommend at least 40GB to use Windows 10/11 comfortably with a few apps installed.


----------



## Vista1967 (Dec 26, 2021)

Hello, I am also looking for how to make vhd from my existing windows operating system and export in folder Medicat VHD and start on any computer? Thank you!


----------



## Pierre-1er (Jan 20, 2022)

Hello : my Iodd boots only on Windows 10 from the medicat vhd file.


----------



## PKing (Mar 24, 2022)

_


----------



## royggutierrez (Apr 12, 2022)

magnet:?xt=urn:btih:7186B83D09DEA33AECAD2C422EFAC31E37B7048B


----------



## Drako2000 (May 1, 2022)

Hello! Great job thanks fore your work !!
i have one quesdtion, what can i resize this vhd ? i have try different method but i give one error or 2 partitions and i cant fusionne it


----------



## Jayro (May 2, 2022)

The only method that works for me is making a new VHD the size you want, and then mounting both and cloning the VHD to the new one.


----------



## Draylord (May 2, 2022)

Hello, sorry to bother you (and sorry for bad english, It's not my native language).

I would like to know if I can sell USB Flash Drives worldwide with "Medicat" and its logo (or a modified version of it) physically written on them and a modified version of MediCat USB pre-installed.

If yes, do I have to let the file "LICENSE.txt" unmodified at the root (sinced it's said that people who paid are scammed) ?

Can I create a company named "MediCat" or "MediCat USB" ?

Are "MediCat USB" and its logo Trademarked (Copyrighted) ?

Thank you for your consideration on that matter.
I look forward to hearing from you soon.
Best regards.


----------



## Jayro (May 2, 2022)

Draylord said:


> Hello, sorry to bother you (and sorry for bad english, It's not my native language).
> 
> I would like to know if I can sell USB Flash Drives worldwide with "Medicat" and its logo (or a modified version of it) physically written on them and a modified version of MediCat USB pre-installed.
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure that would be illegal. Please do not.

I own the copyright to MediCat USB, and do not want MediCat drives to be sold.
Thank you.


----------



## Draylord (May 2, 2022)

Ok, no problem !

Thank you for your quick answer.


----------



## Nakedfoxy (May 4, 2022)

thank you.
- i just extract and put the fiile [UEFI]_MediCat_VHD_&DW.vhd
inside the folder VHD\MediCat_VHD
- boot from usb and there was option to load the VHD file and it's boot just fine.


----------



## neofita (Aug 1, 2022)

Is an update of this project planned?


----------



## Jayro (Aug 1, 2022)

neofita said:


> Is an update of this project planned?


Yes, eventually.


----------



## ruftas (Aug 12, 2022)

For me, i use vhd directly with ventoy.


----------

